# Game #6: Phoenix Suns (4-1) @ Boston Celtics (6-0) - 11/6



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Friday, 7:30PMEST/4:30PMPST
Where: TD Banknorth Garden
TV: local or by illegal method *
*Previous Game: L 100-122 @ Orlando Magic*











*Phoenix Suns (4-1) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Jason Richardson 








[SF] Grant Hill 









[PF] Amar'e Stoudemire







[C] Channing Frye * 


















* Boston Celtics (6-0) 

Starters: 








[PG] Rajon Rondo







[SG] Ray Allen








[SF] Paul Pierce









[PF] Kevin Garnett







[C] Kendrick Perkins *



*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....NOCHANCEINHELL!*​


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Exciting PG and PF match up.

Rondo vs Nash and KG vs Amare.

Advantage Boston defense.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

boston by 20+


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Must say I've liked Frye. His shooting is coming in handy on Phoenix.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Chan Ho Nam said:


> boston by 20+


It might be brutal, but I don't know Suns been playing well.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hence why I have went off the board with "Nochanceinhell" as the victory advisory.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Organized Chaos said:


> Hence why I have went off the board with "Nochanceinhell" as the victory advisory.



LOL

Great visuals by the way. I enjoy your style.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

The way it looks now, this team will probably be good enough to beat crappy/ mid playoff teams in both conferences. Which might be a surprise to some who picked them to miss out on the playoffs. But they'll be lucky to beat any elite teams.


Frye's definitely been a surprise. I had no idea he could shoot like that myself.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Organized Chaos said:


> The way it looks now, this team will probably be good enough to beat crappy/ mid playoff teams in both conferences. Which might be a surprise to some who picked them to miss out on the playoffs. But they'll be lucky to beat any elite teams.
> 
> 
> Frye's definitely been a surprise. I had no idea he could shoot like that myself.


Good point, and after reviewing the fact the Magic just handed the Suns a bad loss, I think your exactly right.

I use to watch Frye back in his Arizona days, He always had a nice soft touch, and a good 15 foot jump shot. However like you said, I also never realized he could shoot so well from three point range. It's a really nice dynamic the Suns can throw out at teams, having their center stand out by the three point arc and hit big shots. However Frye seems to have problems against big athletic centers, I saw him picking up a lot of fouls in that Magic game.

Good luck to your Suns any how. I will be pulling for the Celtics though, they are a really great team to watch play basketball soundly on both ends of the court.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

It'd be a really early Christmas gift if the Suns somehow managed to beat Boston. . . . but back to reality, Suns hopefully keep the game respectable and don't embarrass themselves.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I think it'll be a more competitive game than the one against Orlando simply because the Suns would probably want to get the stink of that last game off themselves. I think it will be relatively close but Boston will beat them.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

They haven't allowed more than 90 pts so far this season. I'd like to see us at least get over 100 haha.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

I think after the stinker that both Grant and J-Rich threw out there last game, we should expect a big game out of the latter and maybe a couple points out of Grant.

I expect Amare to force up some reaaaally bad shots tonight. He normally has trouble with KG, and he normally has trouble with Sheed. If he sticks to open mid range shots and doesn't force the issue too much inside (something I rarely say, he's better attacking the basket), he could still have a big game.

This game will be decided on how well the Suns contain Ray Allen.


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

Amare looked like a whole different player against the Magic, then he did the first game of the season. He is coming along at a tremendous rate. We previously discussed a breakout game, and i wouldnt be surprised if he gets it here. If we get solid prodution from J Rich and G Hill, and our role players play well, we should hang around.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I think Amare had his breakout game against Magic. Wasn't he 25pts and 14rebs? 

I'd be surprised if Amare had a really good game at Boston.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Doesn't count. Has to happen in a game we win haha.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Barbosa out again. Might be good to go for Sunday @ Washington.

Boston's without Scalabrine. They're probably hoping they can find a way to overcome that.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

LOL

Terrible white guys usually play well against Suns. So we definitely caught a break.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

13-11, Celtics with 5:58 left. Both teams turning over a little bit.

Jrich has 5 pts


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I hate some of the shots Jrich takes. They are fast, but forced shots. There's difference between a quick, good shot. And a quick, bad shot. 

He needs to find that balance.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, same here. Hill does the same thing too sometimes. I do like that he's stepped up his d a little bit though from last yr so far this season.


We need to ****ing make FTs. 69% on the yr, and it's gone down without Shaq? How that's possible?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare can abuse Perkins at any time he wants. 


Nash hits the 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

22-21, Suns 2:58 left. 3/4 from 3.

Amare picks up a cheap foul. 2 on him now.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Jrich has the quickness against Allen, Amare has the quickness against Perkins. They need to attack that ALL night.

Suns need to manage their foul situation better, because a few of them have really ticky-tack fouls right now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

^Agreed.


Lou with a nice finish from the feed from Nash. He needs to continue to finish like that. And try to avoid offensive interference calls.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dragic doing his best Nash impression dribbling it around and finding J-rich for 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

29-27, Suns at the end of 1. Bad turnover before that qrter. Suns shooting 61%

Jrich 14 pts (4-5), 2 assists, stl.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Phoenix is right where they want to be. They proved they can play scrappy tonight on the defensive end. That's what I was looking for. The chances of winning don't look as bad now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

37-34, Suns 8:49 left. Lou with FTs coming up. 

I love the aggressiveness. Once again, I love our bench.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Wouldn't have thought about it, but outside of Rasheed, we have a stronger bench. 

And yeah, the Suns attacking the basket is something they should have added to their repertoire along time ago.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dudley drills a 3. Suns are 6-7 from 3.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I can't believe I'm saying this but...go Suns!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dragic with the Nash-like dish! wow


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

DUDLEY with the hustle. Forcing the turnover on the in bounds play.


Amare drills a jumper. Assist from Dragic.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

LOL a palming call? Really refs? They forget they are reffing the NBA?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

44-36, Suns with 5:20 left.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Good timeout from Gentry.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare with that jam. Love the call; Elevates and detonates. Awesome haha.


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

Amare with the huge flush on KGs head!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash with the **** you 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

57-51, Suns at the half. Got a bit sloppy there. Had an 11 pt lead. I don't like how we gave that up, but I like how the team responded to them after.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns can't play bad basketball. They could against other teams, maybe go 3-4 minutes with bad play, but against Celtics, those 3-4 minutes will cost them the game. They need another solid effort in the second half. This would be a really tough, great win if they could pull it out tonight.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

How the hell was that not a foul on Perkins?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hill and Jrich with back to back 3's.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Eh... My feed went to hell >_>

Nm... It came back... Why are they giving up so many lay-ups? Ugh.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Man, Nash fit that in a tight spot. Amare looked surprised for split second, and just threw it down.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

81-75 with 4:01 left. We almost scored more than the high they've given up at 90. And in the 3rd qrter.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Refs are allowing the C's to rape them now. Especially Nash.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Not really pleased with the officiating, but I guess that goes without saying when you play the Celtics in Boston.

Not really pleased with Channing and Amare trying to front/turning their backs on Garnett over and over either. I know Gentry wants us to front, but seriously, Kevin Garnett? I can't think of a worse player in the league to try and front than him.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Starting to see why people don't like the Celtics.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

They really need a fiery fourth quarter.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

85-83, Suns at the end of 3. No reason not to get that rebound with 4.6 left.

I'm kinda amazed we survived that qrter with how hot they were and all other things considered.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jason ****ing Richardson!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns are playing defense!!!! haha


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

^Yep, and it's that 2nd unit. Dudley, Dragic, Amundson. 


Credit to Dudley with the hustling play before that ended up being Jrich's 3 pt play. Jrich also had a layup up before, and drilled a 3 before that.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, they play really well together. And Jrich is just having one of those hot streaks that he can go on.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dragic bad pass, and then ran down Daniels and stole it back.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Uh-oh, here comes ref control.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

96-85, Suns with over 7 mins left. Suns on an 11-2 run.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Really surprised at the way this is going, but hoping you do beat the Celts


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Stream cut out. It's back. 


96-89, Suns 5:58 left. C'mon guys don't blow this.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Frye drills the 3!


Off a Sheed miss, Suns get rebound. Sheed should've been called for a foul. And then he bumps Amare on the other end.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

This ****ing stream is pissing me off.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

^me too....


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Amare with the swat!!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare had a huge block on Rondo


Then a HORRIBLE possession. Thank God, Boston jacked up another 3 and missed. 


104-100, Suns with 59 secs. Suns ball. HOLD ON!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Celtics are getting crazy with the three-point attempts. Eventually they are going to make one. I like the timeout by Gentry.
Lets see the Suns pick-n-roll with Nash/Amare and probably kick out to a shooter or hit Amare for the shot/finish.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Nash with the F U three!!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash For 3!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

STEVE NASH!! 

And he gives the "Ya hit me on the elbow" as he runs back to the bench. Ya gotta love it.
Watchout for Allen, Pierce or Sheed to go for the 3.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nash is a legend


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Amare with the clutch free throws baby!! ^_^


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 110, Celtics 103*


Jrich 34 pts (10-16), 10 rebounds, 2 assists, stl

Amare 22 pts (8-13), 7 rebounds, 2 assists, blk.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Niiiiice win. Way to f***in play.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Wow, just a great win tonight. Hopefully they realize hustling on defense does pay off. This might be a momentum boost they needed to finish the road trip strong.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Man, this is just a totally different team than last year in terms of effort. I love our second unit's energy, and J-Rich was a freaking beast tonight. Nash (as usual) and Amare doing clutch things at the end there. Great confidence booster hopefully, that was some good stuff.

We still have four brainless defensive players in our starting line-up (did anyone else see where Nash was when Amare got that block on Rondo under the basket? Talk about no man's land.. good god), but so far this season it seems like we're maximizing what we are capable of doing.

And Dudley is doing a damn good job of endearing himself to Suns fans.. freaking LOVE that dude.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Thing is, this is a team built for the regular season cause with that bench its just going to be hard come playoff time. Still, if this team makes the playoffs, its not something to scoff at. I'd say they've exceeded expectations.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

^ Suns bench is underrated though. Don't be fooled by their names. They hustle, play d ( better than starters), and even keep or extend leads. They played well last yr as well. They just go unnoticed. 

I thought they were a playoff team before the start. Admittedly, I didn't expect them to look this good or play this well, even early. But they're yeah, most likely a first or 2nd rd exit either way. Just because of defensive deficiencies and the lack of muscle inside.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

The +/- of the bench was very positive, and at least they can play some defense unlike most of our starters. Barbosa is still out, and so is Lopez. So that's a very usable player and defensive big. A lot also depends on Amare coming back to full strength that we know he is capable of, and Nash and Hill staying healthy.


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

Organized Chaos said:


> ^ Suns bench is underrated though. Don't be fooled by their names. They hustle, play d ( better than starters), and even keep or extend leads. They played well last yr as well. They just go unnoticed.
> 
> I thought they were a playoff team before the start. Admittedly, I didn't expect them to look this good or play this well, even early. But they're yeah, most likely a first or 2nd rd exit either way. Just because of defensive deficiencies and the lack of muscle inside.


It gets depressing constantly talking about an early playoff exit every thread. Lets just enjoy our win tonight. Boston is the best team in the league, and for us to got to the Boston Garden and get the hard fought win there tonight is huge. 

As for people saying the Suns wont make the playoffs, they are idiots.

As for the bench, Jared Dudley, Lou Amundson, and Goran Dragic are playing tremendous basketball right now. If Lopez can assert himself defensively when he gets back, its gonna be hard not to play 10 guys a night for Gentry.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

HB said:


> Thing is, this is a team built for the regular season cause with that bench its just going to be hard come playoff time. Still, if this team makes the playoffs, its not something to scoff at. I'd say they've exceeded expectations.


I think our bench has been one of the biggest reasons we're 5-1 right now.. Amundson we knew was going to be a reliable energy guy coming off the bench, but Dudley and Dragic have made some serious strides. Throw Barbosa in there and I definitely don't see that as a weak spot.

There are certain teams we could match up against in the playoffs, and some not. We have zero chance against the Lakers or Spurs, but this squad is capable of beating the Dallas and Houstons of the West for sure. We usually play well against Portland unless B-Roy is having a birthday bash for 53 points too.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

S.T.A.T.1 said:


> *It gets depressing constantly talking about an early playoff exit every thread. Lets just enjoy our win tonight. Boston is the best team in the league, and for us to got to the Boston Garden and get the hard fought win there tonight is huge. *
> 
> As for people saying the Suns wont make the playoffs, they are idiots.
> 
> As for the bench, Jared Dudley, Lou Amundson, and Goran Dragic are playing tremendous basketball right now. If Lopez can assert himself defensively when he gets back, its gonna be hard not to play 10 guys a night for Gentry.


Good point.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I wouldn't say this team has zero chance against the Lakers or Spurs. They always play those two teams tough. The difference with this team than past ones is that it's showing consistent effort and has a dependable bench thus far.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I'd like to reserve judgment until we play Lakers and Spurs. . . . I sure as hell didn't think Suns were capable of pulling a win out in Boston. So maybe we'll do better against the Spurs than we think? And Lakers aren't a great defensive team, so a hot Suns team is more than capable of beating that Lakers squad.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)




----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

S.T.A.T.1 said:


> It gets depressing constantly talking about an early playoff exit every thread. Lets just enjoy our win tonight. Boston is the best team in the league, and for us to got to the Boston Garden and get the hard fought win there tonight is huge.
> 
> As for people saying the Suns wont make the playoffs, they are idiots.
> 
> As for the bench, Jared Dudley, Lou Amundson, and Goran Dragic are playing tremendous basketball right now. If Lopez can assert himself defensively when he gets back, its gonna be hard not to play 10 guys a night for Gentry.


I would say more annoying than depressing. I honestly think that once we get Lopez and Barbosa back into the lineup we are one of the deeper teams in the league. Our starting 5 is on par with any starting 5 in the league.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Well well well, I must come back to this wonderful game thread, and give props to all Suns fans. Your team played a perfect game, and beat the best team in the league on their home court. So props to your team, and congratulations is in order all around for the Suns fans. Enjoy this one!


----------

